# Game Changer!!!!!!!



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ProTech is in cahoots with Metal Pless???

https://snopusher.com/live-edgesnopusher/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

wow.
thats kind of a sell out in a way


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Little Arctic in there too with the slip hitch style couplers...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> ProTech is in cahoots with Metal Pless???
> 
> https://snopusher.com/live-edgesnopusher/


So Pro Tech bought Metal Pless


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> So Pro Tech bought Metal Pless


Not sure about that...guessing ProTech bought the rights to use the technology.

ProTech hasn't been able to design a decent metal edge pusher. Now they can stop the R&D.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure about that...guessing ProTech bought the rights to use the technology.
> 
> ProTech hasn't been able to design a decent metal edge pusher. Now they can stop the R&D.


Metal Pless bought Pro Tech?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Metal Pless bought Pro Tech?


Noooooo... Protecth is leasing the technology form Metal Pless who is renting the couplers from Arctic... Toro owns them all so it doesn't matter...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Noooooo... Protecth is leasing the technology form Metal Please who is renting the couplers from Arctic... Toro owns them all so it doesn't matter...


And DD owns Toro...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And DD owns Toro...


Noooo!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Noooo!!!!!


Meyer owns DD!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont mind DDs...


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Why would Metal Pless do that is right! So what is the price between pro tech box w/liveedge vs. Metal Pless box with live edge?

Maybe I'm missing something here, idk


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

All i can say is wow!!! Didn't see that coming. Very interested to see if there will be any price difference. I doubt there will be though. At his point they my as well lease the technology to everyone else and just sit back and collect the mailbox money. I assume once the patent is up everyone is just going to copy it anyways, my as well take advantage of it while they can


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Now I can consider pro tech again!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Canadian prices 

For the skid steer models we have a 10ft and a 12ft live edge pusher available.


The 10ft = $12,659

The 12ft = $13,739


You will also need a post mount skid steer coupler which will be $890.


Let me know if you have any questions or if you would like to place an order.

Regards,


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

YA right. Not

Might as well buy a wing blade


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Canadian prices
> 
> For the skid steer models we have a 10ft and a 12ft live edge pusher available.
> 
> ...


That's double what they were 6 years ago


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Dean,

If you are price shopping Pro-Tech is not the pusher for you.

Regards,

Nelson

905-693-1991

www.dsfimports.com


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Hi Dean,
> 
> If you are price shopping Pro-Tech is not the pusher for you.
> 
> ...


I admire honesty like that


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Triple L said:


> That's double what they were 6 years ago


Wait a minute, are they game changers or not? These were out 6 years ago... Fake Game Changer!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I admire honesty like that


It is a sales tactic. I heavy bet of take it or leave it 
It's similar to bentley. 
You push the idea of there is nothing to compare because it's so good an something you can't price or even shop for.

Later a lower line pitch will follow. 
Something that seems like a lot better deal but way more profit.

I could be wrong but I've been down this path before


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> It is a sales tactic. I heavy bet of take it or leave it
> It's similar to bentley.
> You push the idea of there is nothing to compare because it's so good an something you can't price or even shop for.
> 
> ...


I dunno - I've used the exact same line for certain products myself and it was _not_ a sales tactic; it was a "save you and me a whole bunch of time" tactic.

I am not saying that this was _your_ situation, but we get calls all the time of "what is your cheapest such-and-such" where the customer doesn't ask any details of the product at all. In cases like that, we already know that there are much cheaper, much crappier products out there, so why waste time haggle pricing over a few hundred dollars on a $6,000 item when there is a POS $3500 item out there that the customer is really looking for?

edit: I personally would not use that line as a bargaining tool - there would be far too great a chance of losing a potential sale and never hearing back from the customer if I had a legitimate belief there was any chance of closing a deal.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Dean,
You should answer him with a picture of your fleet of HLA and follow up with "Your probably right Nelson, we continually look for value to keep us competitive in our market. The HLA has served us well, sorry to have wasted your time."
He will kick himself, when I get busy I have been known to turn down work quite matter of factly. This bit me hard once I do try to research the callers now.
It is probably their busy season.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I know some of you heard it used on me with the dog...

"Not everyone can drive a Cadillac son... the world needs Pontiac drivers too."


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

My friends call and ask if they can borrow my ram so people will feel sorry for them and give them a better deal. Friends .... ha!


----------

